

Beer bubble: how price of a pint has risen twenty-fold - sheetjs
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/personalfinance/10682032/Beer-bubble-how-price-of-a-pint-has-risen-twenty-fold.html

======
pedalpete
This article completely ignores that fact that incomes have risen as well.
[http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2004/mar/05/health.drugsandalc...](http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2004/mar/05/health.drugsandalcohol)

From $32/week to $145/week, which by my calculation is a 15 fold increase.
(but I'm not great at calculating)

